
Andreessen Horowitz’s First Move in Biopharma - srunni
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/12/04/andreessen-horowitzs-first-move-in-biopharma
======
epistasis
>No, they’re apparently selling “Rise” pills to improve your memory, and
“Sprint” pills to give you more energy. This is the sort of thing I see
advertised on the subway, next to the offers to learn how to be an HVAC
technician – can “boost your immune system” be far behind?

Did Andreessen Horowitz really just invest in the bio equivalent of a "Clean
your Mac!" spammer?

~~~
c0bracommander
Let's be honest. Andreessen Horowitz are not altruists by any means. They are
in it for the money.

This is the equivalent of the horny goat weed impulse item craze at 7/11.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
It's a really good way of targeting mid-20s college-educated white men who
smoke too much weed.

------
srunni
The founders were interviewed on a recent A16Z podcast:
[http://a16z.com/2015/12/03/nootropics/](http://a16z.com/2015/12/03/nootropics/)

~~~
bertm
Great contrast to the OP. They sound like a highly competent team, making a
better "coffee".

~~~
mck-
Now we can be like Bradley Cooper in Limitless. _mind blown_

------
tronreg
Disclaimer: These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. Our products
are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.

